# Whats the best knot for ascending and descending?



## runderwood67 (Nov 14, 2012)

I use a hitch climber set up with a prussik and micro pulley when spur climbing for my secondary back up safety. It nice going up and grabs great, but coming down i have to reverse everything and slide the prussik (with no weight on it) every time to descend. I bought a Petzl Gri Gri, but dont really wnat to use it because its not good for ascending, only descending. Whats the best set up to use for my situation? Pic would be appreciated too! Thanks!


----------



## clifforion (Nov 14, 2012)

*Still very new but heres what I do*

I am not 100% sure what you are asking but I will answer the way I think your question is. I am not claiming to be super experienced so take what I say with a grain of salt but this is what I do when on spurs. When climbing up and I choose to use a climb line at the start I will put it way up and tie it off usually with a running bowline on a really sturdy branch set up like srt. (remember to tie on a small line to get the climb line back out lol...been there done that now I don't forget anymore). If I know I will not have to limb walk or don't think I will have to I will just use the ropeman ascender for the up part. If I think I will have to limb walk or it turns out I have to in the tree on goes a prusik with a advancing pulley under it. When I limb walk I put a figure 8 above the prusik on a short cord, there is a name for this but I cant' remember it and can't find it quick. It has been talked about here and on here and youtube. The figure 8 takes place of a rope wrench so you can descend with a prusik. One day I will get a the rope wrench and make my life easier. Anyway when I am coming down on a spar or just coming down or what ever I use just a rescue figure 8 like its supposed to be used. When I am blocking down chunks I just tie it off and it holds like a champ so if my flip line fails or I get thrown around I am not going to far. If for some reason I have to get the heck of dodge quick I can just toss my flipline untie the tie off on the 8 and slide right down on the 8. I know a lot people say you should tie off a autoblock under a figure 8 if I know I will descend from way up and that is my only way down I will. If I am just on the spar and chunking/blocking down I will not. Its only there to drop down in an emergency, so I just leave it like that. 
Any questions please ask, any comments are more than welcome also.
Keith
Edit: I just re read you post...I didn't remember you said you had a gri gir. That is what I would use on a long descend instead of an 8 but I personally don't have one. Sorry about that. Keith


----------



## Guran (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to the AS!
As for hitches for ascendíng and descending; lot of climbers are using the VT (Valdotain tresse) hitch or the Distel hitch as friction hitch together with a hitch climber pulley. Both of the above hitches are excellent hitches. Google it and you will find tons of info.
You can also add a Rope Wrench in this set up. 

I use the Grigri2 for both ascending and descending. Both for SRT and DdRT. Do a search on yoyo climbing system or RADS.
A picture on the set up below:


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 14, 2012)

Guran said:


> Welcome to the AS!
> As for hitches for ascendíng and descending; lot of climbers are using the VT (Valdotain tresse) hitch or the Distel hitch as friction hitch together with a hitch climber pulley. Both of the above hitches are excellent hitches. Google it and you will find tons of info.
> You can also add a Rope Wrench in this set up.
> 
> ...



Thanks man! Im going to do more research and look at those two hithces you mentioned! I also have been looking at the rope wrench and am defintely getting one now.


----------



## clifforion (Nov 15, 2012)

*Hitches*

Hi again I thought you were looking more for technique than actual hitch recommendations. I have been using the swabish prusik and that has worked superb. Someone told me about the ditsel, and I tired that on about 5 climbs now and I think I like it a tad better than the swabish....but....not by much they are pretty close. Again if you just are srt you need something above the prusik to add friction or it will be a fast ride down. A rope wrench is probably going to be in my future also, when I get the extra money. Any questions that i might be able to help with just ask.
Keith


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 15, 2012)

clifforion said:


> Hi again I thought you were looking more for technique than actual hitch recommendations. I have been using the swabish prusik and that has worked superb. Someone told me about the ditsel, and I tired that on about 5 climbs now and I think I like it a tad better than the swabish....but....not by much they are pretty close. Again if you just are srt you need something above the prusik to add friction or it will be a fast ride down. A rope wrench is probably going to be in my future also, when I get the extra money. Any questions that i might be able to help with just ask.
> Keith



Thanks so much Keith! so when i use my rope wrench, id install that and the 10 inch stiffy it comes with, then underneath use either a VT, distel or schwabisch prusik friction knot? i also bought a Petzl Pantin foot ascender to help with ascending... any info that will clear any questions you think i might have is greatly appreciated! Thanks again Keith!


----------



## clifforion (Nov 16, 2012)

*This is what I do*

I do not have a rope wrench, I would love to get one but right now not in the budget. 


the F8 revolver - YouTube

{edit} Sorry I should have mentioned this when I first posted this is not my video just found it while surfing, sorry about not mentioning that earlier.

The first part of this video is almost exactly what my set up looks like for my short descents/and or limb walks. A lot of the video looks like my set up but I do not do long ascents with this set up. I do a lot different set up for long ascents, I can give you more info on that but it would require a lot bigger response, just don't have the time right now. If you are interested let me know. I use just a rescue 8 for my long descents.

The rope wrench does not have to be removed at all for descents or ascents, if you stay with a prusik below it. My friend has a rope wrench and loves it. I have used it a few times and I think its worth getting one when I have the money. His does not have the stiffy attachment, I would assume that makes it easier from looking at videos.

Any other questions please ask. 
Keith


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 17, 2012)

clifforion said:


> I do not have a rope wrench, I would love to get one but right now not in the budget.
> 
> 
> the F8 revolver - YouTube
> ...



Alright great! Knowing that youve use a rope wrench before and your friend loves his, makes me feel more satisfied with ordering one! Your the first person im going to come to with any questions man! I appreciate all your help!


----------

